# New Toy (fish tank)



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Lazio seems to enjoy his new cat toy, a fish tank. :wink:


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Very pretty! Did you cycle the tank? Envy doesn't seem to care much about the tanks we have (one 5 gallon w/ guppies and one 100 gallon w/ 2 columbian sharks, 1 green spotted puffer, 4 bumblebee gobies, 1 needlenose gar, and a random number of ghost shrimp for Bonzai(the puffer) to dine on ala carte.) Chaos loves the large tank though, he spends most of his day standing up against the glass lightly batting at the fish hehe. I call it KittyVision, like television for cats but it doesn't get the Bird Channel, never will, I'm not very fond of birds.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hehe, yep, they love the fish! Beautiful kitty, by the way!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Very pretty kitty, I love their pretty shiny coats


----------



## yehudap (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a number of tanks. The one that contains an albino clarius catfish is the only one that Ginger can look into easily. Ginger used to enjoy batting at the catfish, but he's gotten bored with it now because the catfish usually doesn't react.
He likes my 4x2 foot reef aquarium for a different reason - it's got a wood cover which gets warmed by the aqurium lights below it. Ginger spends much of the winter up there on 'his' heated perch!


----------

